# Messy!!



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

My sister is down visiting before my big move and we decided to do a new painting with the chis 
View attachment 37354



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

That is too cute Adrienne!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Frame it and put it on the wall


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Really cute love the idea


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We did that with our hounds to raise money for Basset rescue. So much fun but very messy. Gibbs liked using his ears. Everytime we put paint on them he would shake his head lol


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

That is a great idea  I'll have to try that with my Chi.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute! I love that idea


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I love it! Im going to try it with Pixie!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

He he, this is so cute ! Want to do it too! What paint did you use, hehe? XOXO


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

the washable non toxic .... Also I recommend Lots of news paper! lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww so cool !!! Haha newspapers yes hahaha...and strait to the shower  We have a white leather sofa


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

AnnHelen said:


> Awwww so cool !!! Haha newspapers yes hahaha...and strait to the shower  We have a white leather sofa



Lol White leather that scares me


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That is cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

